# Dover armory fishing tackle swap meet date?



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone know the date of the Dover National gaurd Armory Fishing tackle swap meet??? I know it's usually in January, but haven't seen any signs around the New Phila. area. ..


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

January 27 930-4 Admission $ 5.00 children under 7 free


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Local Fishing Swap Meets:
Dover Jan 27th
Atwood Feb 16th
Tippecanoe Feb 23rd
Tusky Mar 9th
Baltic Mar 16th


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

This fishing swap meet what goes on here never heard of this before , but wood like to know more about it ! Also the Atwood february meet where at there what time & all of that ? Thanks in advance !!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

